# Going after my dreams



## Lateefah26 (Aug 20, 2012)

I had an interview for a billing position mid June.... I think the interview went well but I never got the call back and the position was filled. I was on the company's website and noticed a opening for the same position at a different location. I called the hiring manager and left a voice mail message. I am a very reserved person and that is out of my norm but I really want to pursue a career in this field. I don't want to seem as if I am a stalker but I am seeking my opening in the field. Is it a bad thing what I did?


----------



## Andrewdoctor (Aug 21, 2012)

I think its not bad, it shows you're serious. I'd say go for it.


----------



## diannalecolst (Aug 22, 2012)

How many years experience do you have?  Was this job basic keypunching or do you need other skills as well? I know when I am hiring, I look for experienced help (minimum 7 years) with knowledge of coding and A/R management.  Biling has stepped up a notch from days gone by and knowledge of how EMRs, Electronic Billing and Remittances work helps a lot as well.  In addition, be communicative and let the potential employer know you work the phones.  Billing requires lots of phone work to insurance companies, patients, physician offices, etc...Do not give up and do not stop calling potential employers.  Trust me, I get inundated with calls and interruptions during the day and forget to call people back at times.  (More often than not...I am afraid)  I LIKE when people follow up.  It is less pressure on me.  I always make it a point to respond to a resume, however.  I would not want to know someone is stressing over a response.  Also, even if your interview went well...there might have been someone looking for less money with more experience - so do not sit and wait for this one job.  Send as many resumes as you can and follow-up!!!  You know your strengths.  Market them.  It will be worth the wait.
Best of luck.


----------



## Lateefah26 (Aug 22, 2012)

Thank you soooooooo much for the feedback.... I am finding it very hard to make my break into the industry. I have 5 years experience in the health care industry but working for carriers. Is it hard to transition from an insurance company to the billing side of things?


----------



## Dlewis52 (Aug 22, 2012)

*Payer to Provider*

I started my career in the healthcare field at a insurance company.  They actual trained me to process claims.  I had five years experience when a got a job at an academic center in the appeals department. Experience working for a payor(insurance company) is an asset to a  provider of healthcare. You need to stress you understanding on how payors operate and with your coding certification you are an asset to any provider. Keeping looking: try large providers(specialty groups, academic centers,hospital, federal institutions(VA) etc. Good luck!


----------

